# General Category > Creative Area >  Cross stitch journal

## Paula

Just preparing for the start of this epic stitch - 365 days of my thoughts in cross stitch. The fabric is ENORMOUS

----------


## Suzi

What a wonderful idea! Like a sampler? I can't wait to see how this develops over the year!

----------


## Paula

Yeah, that sort of thing. I was planning on having each day radiate clockwise from the centre but a open to suggestions

Itll turn out either fab or a mess  :O:

----------


## Suzi

I think it's a lovely idea. A good focus point for each day too.

----------

Paula (29-12-21)

----------


## Paula

11 days in. None of its particularly hard cross stitch as I have to do it in an evening. Actually, the hardest bit has been to find images which reflect my day!  Its hard to photograph but you get the gist lol

----------


## Suzi

That's so lovely!

----------


## Stella180

It’s going to be amazing at the end of the year. Such a fab project.

----------

Paula (12-01-22)

----------

